# تكييف الهواء بالطاقة الشمسية



## mohamedshehata1 (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

سمعت من صديق صينى عن انتشار تكييف هواء يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية مع الكهرباء فى الصين. بحثت على النت فوجدت ان فكرته بسيطة جدأ وهى الحاق سخان مياه شمسى صغير بالوحدة الخارجية تسخن المياه بالداخل الى درجة عالية و تمر انابيب الفريون على المياه الساخنة فترفع درجة حرارته ثم يتم تكثييف الفريون مثل المكيف العادى. مميزات هذا التكييف ان حجم الكمبريسور المستخدم صغير جدأ مقارنة بالتكييف العادى و بالتالى فأنه يوفر من 50-70% من الطاقة الكهربية التى يستخدمها التكييف العادى.

أنا راسلت أحدى الشركات التى تبيعه فى الصين و أعطونى رقم وكيلهم فى مصر. اشتريت منهم التكييف من حوالى الشهر و يعمل مثل التكييف العادى حتى ان بعض اصدقائى فوجؤا بانه تكييف شمسى.

الشركة دى بتعطى ضمان 3 سنوات على التكييف و الجودة مثل معظم اجهزة التكييف الموجودة فى مصر مثل كاريير و يونيون اير. بالنسبة للتوفير فى الكهرباء فالتكييف بيستهلك أقل فعلا فى الكهرباء من المكيف العادى. أنا جربت اشغل كل تكييف عندى فى البيت ( العادى و الشمسى) لمدة 30 دقيقة و أشوف الاستهلاك على عداد الكهرباء و كانت درجة الحرارة 27 مئوية فى الخارج و فعلا وجدت انه بيوفر حوالى 45% من استهلاك الكهرباء. الشركة أكدت لى أن فى الصيف هيوفر أكتر فى الكهرباء عشان الحرارة الخارجية هتكون أعلى و بالتالى المياه هتسخن لدرجة أعلى. على فكرة مش لازم تحط التكييف فى الشمس مباشرة ممكن يتحط فى جانب العمارة مثلا و بيعمل بكفاءة ايضا المهم درجة الحرارة الخارجية تكون عالية. هو فيه منه فى الصين بارد ساخن بس اللى بيجيبوه فى مصر البارد فقط.

المشكلة الوحيدة أن سعره أعلى حوالى 40-50 % من سعر التكييف العادى بس أنا حسبتها لقيت ان فرق السعر ده هيرجعلى فى خلال سنتين من الاستخدام و بعد كده هكون بوفر على الاقل 50% من استهلاك الكهرباء

أنا عرفت انه منتشر فى دولة الامارات. حد عنده اى معلومات بخصوص هذا. و السؤال هو:

هل عندنا فى الدول العربية ثقافة اننا نستثمر استثمار طويل الاجل (مثل دفع فلوس لأكثر) هأخذها بعد سنتين؟؟؟ الفكرة عجبتنى و منتظر رأيكم.


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (16 أبريل 2011)

الفكرة رائعة واتمنى صنع هكذا جهاز بتحوير المكيف العادي


----------



## صفوان اصف (16 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اذا ممكن تفاصيل اكثر عن هذه الوحدة
تصميمها رسومات .....الخ


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (16 أبريل 2011)

الفكرة فى حد ذاتها بسيطة جدا و التصميم كمان بس المشكلة ان السعر اعلى من المكيف العادى و احنا فى البلاد العربية معظمنا لما بييجى يشترى حاجة أول شيئ يسأل عليه هو السعر.


----------



## olyan (17 أبريل 2011)

طيب يا أخي ياريت تصور لنا المكيف هذا أو رسومات توضيحية لدائرته فالأول مرة أسمع عنه ونحن بحاجة شديدة لمثل هذه الفكرة .


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (17 أبريل 2011)

مممممششككككورييينننننننن


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (17 أبريل 2011)

olyan قال:


> طيب يا أخي ياريت تصور لنا المكيف هذا أو رسومات توضيحية لدائرته فالأول مرة أسمع عنه ونحن بحاجة شديدة لمثل هذه الفكرة .


 
:20: إليكم صور المكيف المرفقه 
اسم الشركة الوكيلة جرين صن سيتي
وموقعه على الانترنت هو www.greensuncity.com


----------



## ammar hussain (19 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك العافية
ياريت تخبرنا كم وات او امبير يسحب جهاز التكييف هذا.
جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (19 أبريل 2011)

ammar hussain قال:


> يعطيك العافية
> ياريت تخبرنا كم وات او امبير يسحب جهاز التكييف هذا.
> جزيل الشكر


 
بالنسبة للكتالوج المرفق مع الجهاز الذى اشتريته (12000 BTU) تبريد فقط:
Rated current = 3.6-4.6 A
consumption kwh/h = 0.8

مذكور ايضا فى الكتالوج أن المكيف العادى يستهلك 1.55 kwh/h فهل هذا الكلام دقيق. أرجو الافادة


----------



## نعم (23 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك

ياليت اذا امكن مصدر يوضح طريقة عمل المكيف
حسب علمي طريقة عمل المكيفات تعتمد على ان الغازات تسخن عندما تضغط، فما يتم هو ان الكمبرسور يضغط الفريون في الخارج فيسخن ويتم التخلص من بعض حرارته بواسطة المروحة الخارجية ثم يعود للداخل بعد ان يخفض ضغطه فيصبح بارداً بسبب الحرارة التي فقدها بالخارج، يأخذ بعضاً من حرارة الغرفة ويعود ليضغط في الخارج وهكذا تستمر العمليه
لا فائدة من تسخين الفريون في الخارج، نحن نريد تبريده وليس تسخينه


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (23 أبريل 2011)

نعم قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> ياليت اذا امكن مصدر يوضح طريقة عمل المكيف
> حسب علمي طريقة عمل المكيفات تعتمد على ان الغازات تسخن عندما تضغط، فما يتم هو ان الكمبرسور يضغط الفريون في الخارج فيسخن ويتم التخلص من بعض حرارته بواسطة المروحة الخارجية ثم يعود للداخل بعد ان يخفض ضغطه فيصبح بارداً بسبب الحرارة التي فقدها بالخارج، يأخذ بعضاً من حرارة الغرفة ويعود ليضغط في الخارج وهكذا تستمر العمليه
> لا فائدة من تسخين الفريون في الخارج، نحن نريد تبريده وليس تسخينه


 
سيدى الفاضل. شكرا جزيلا على مشاركتك فى هذا الموضوع. بالنسبة لفكرة العمل فهى تعتمد على رفع حرارة الفريون بنسبة 50% فقط عن طريق الكمبريسور أما الباقى فيتم عن طريق مرور انابيب الفريون النحاسية داخل المياه الساخنة (درجة حرارتها تصل الى 70-80 درجة مئوية) و من ثم يصل للدرجة المرادة ثم يتم التكثف كما ذكرت حضرتك و تستمر الدورة و هكذا. و الكمبرسور المستخدم صغير الحجم مقارنة بالمكيف العادى لانك لن تحتاج لقوة ضغط كبيرة حيث توجد المياه الساخنة.


----------



## نعم (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير وشكرا لتعقيبك

اعذرني لكن لم اقتنع بهذه الطريقة في العمل، عندما اعطي الفريون حرارة خارجية ثم اجعله يفقدها انا لم استفد شيئاً
ما اريده هو ان يفقد الفريون حرارته هو عن طريق تمريره في دورة ضغط يفقد بعضاً من حرارته فيها ومرحلة سحب يأخذ شيئاً من حرارة الغرفة فيها ليفقدها مجدداً في مرحلة الضغط وهكذا
بينما اذا اكسبناه حرارة خارجيه في مرحلة الضغط فيجب علينا التخلص من هذه الحرارة بالكامل في نفس المرحلة بالاضافة للتخلص من بعض حرارته التي خرج بها من الكمبروسور، اي اننا لم نستفد شيئاً من الحرارة المضافة
لابد من انه يعمل بطريقة اخرى اكثر تعقيداً من هذا


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (24 أبريل 2011)

نعم قال:


> جزاك الله خير وشكرا لتعقيبك
> 
> اعذرني لكن لم اقتنع بهذه الطريقة في العمل، عندما اعطي الفريون حرارة خارجية ثم اجعله يفقدها انا لم استفد شيئاً
> ما اريده هو ان يفقد الفريون حرارته هو عن طريق تمريره في دورة ضغط يفقد بعضاً من حرارته فيها ومرحلة سحب يأخذ شيئاً من حرارة الغرفة فيها ليفقدها مجدداً في مرحلة الضغط وهكذا
> ...


 
أخى العزيز. ارجو المعذرة ,لكنى لست متخصص فى المكيفات. ولكن المكتوب فى الكتالوج هو كالاتى:

_Working Pricipal_
Solar Air conditioner absorbs solar energy to heat the inside medium using solar collector. The refrigerant from the compressor goes through the copper coil inside the colector and undertake a heat exchange. The refrigerant heated by the medium inside the solar collector will go through cycle inside the system cooling and heating. We use a smaller compressor instead of standard compressor to run our system which saves electricity dramatically. A smaller compressor consumes much less electricity and works together with our solar collector to save electricity​وهذا بالتحديد ما ذكرته لك سابقا.​


----------



## اديب محمود (24 أبريل 2011)

فكرة حلوه ممكن تفاصيل رابط صور حتى نشتغل فيها ممكن نتواصل الرجاء الرد


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (24 أبريل 2011)

الأخ الفاضل أديب شكرا على المشاركة. الموضوع جذاب لحد ما و جديد علينا فى العالم العربى. لم أفهم كيف نشتغل فيها ؟ قصدك تشتريه ؟


----------



## أحمد السماوي (25 أبريل 2011)

أعتقد أن الفكرة تقوم على رفع درجة حرارة الفريون وبالتالي يرتفع ضغطة بسبب الحرارة المظافة وعند ذاك يذهب الى الضاغط ليقوم باظافة الضغط اللازم لدرورة التبريد الكفوئة وبذلك يضيف المحرك فرق الضغط المطلوب فقط ثم يتم استكمال الدورة كالمعتاد ...لو قمنا بوضع الأنابيب ضمن عدسات مركزة أويكون خزان الماء ضمن بؤرة عدسة مركزة للطاقة الشمسية يوف يقل استهلاك الكهرباء وترتفع الكفائة ...هذا الموضوع يجب قتلة دراسة من الأن اين كانت عقول مهندسينا عنة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (25 أبريل 2011)

اتفق مع المهندس أحمد حول هذع الفكرة تماما. و أحب أوضح شئ مهم جدا للجميع و هو أنه لا توجد أى ألواح أو خلايا شمسية لتوليد الكهرباء فى التكييف و لكن توجد فقط أنابيب زجاجية مفرغة ماصة لحرارة الشمس من الجو تسمى (solar collector vaccum tubes).
أما من ناحية أين عقولنا فلا أتفق معك لأن العقول العربية ملزالت بخير و لكن الوسط المحيط لايساعد على التطور و الابتكار. و الدليل نجاح العلماء العرب فى الخارج رغم فشل معظمهم فى بلادهم.


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (27 أبريل 2011)

نظام تبريد شمسى
*إذا تم وضع خزان مياه فخارى أعلى المبنى معرضاً للشمس فإنه يرشح الماء من مسامه للخارج مثل التعرق والمياه بداخله تبرد حتى تصل إلى 6 درجات مئوية مثل القلل أو الازيار المصرية 
*يتم مده بالماء بواسطة جهاز سيفون صغير يعمل عند تناقص الماء داخل الخزان لتعويض الفاقد من التبخر 
*يوضع بداخله ردياتير مثل الموجود بالسيارات يعمل كمبادل حرارى 
*يتم توصيل الردياتير بأنابيب مياه إلى داخل المنزل 
*حيث يوضع ردياتير آخر يعمل كمبادل حرارى وتوضع أمامه مروحة منزلية عادية
*تشكل الردياتيرات والأنابيب الموصلة بينهما دورة مغلقة تملأ بماء مقطر ومانع للصدأ
*تعمل المروحة على تمرير هواء الغرفة على الردياتير داخل المنزل فيحدث تبادل حرارى بين الهواء الجوى بالغرفة والماء داخل الردياتير فيمتص الماء جزء من حرارة الغرفة
*تعمل دورة الحمل الحرارى الطبيعية للماء إلى رفع الماء الساخن إلى أعلى حيث يصل إلى الردياتير الموجود بالخزان أعلى المبنى حيث يحدث تبادل حرارى بين الماء داخل الردياتير والماء خارجه (بالخزان) فيبرد الماء داخل الردياتير
*تستمر دورة الحمل الحرارى للماء فيهبط الماء البارد إلى أسفل إلى الردياتير داخل المنزل ويمر عليه هواء الغرفة الساخن الصادر من المروحه فييتبادل الحرارة معه
*وهكذا باستمرار تلك الدورة تنخفض درجة حرارة الغرفة
* الكهرباء المستهلكة فى هذا النظام هى كهرباء المروحة فقط


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (28 أبريل 2011)

أحـمـد جـلال قال:


> نظام تبريد شمسى
> *إذا تم وضع خزان مياه فخارى أعلى المبنى معرضاً للشمس فإنه يرشح الماء من مسامه للخارج مثل التعرق والمياه بداخله تبرد حتى تصل إلى 6 درجات مئوية مثل القلل أو الازيار المصرية
> *يتم مده بالماء بواسطة جهاز سيفون صغير يعمل عند تناقص الماء داخل الخزان لتعويض الفاقد من التبخر
> *يوضع بداخله ردياتير مثل الموجود بالسيارات يعمل كمبادل حرارى
> ...


 

هل جبت الموضوع ده ؟ أم هى فقط فكرة ؟


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (28 أبريل 2011)

السادة الزملاء لقد وضعت تصورى فى موضوع جديد ورابطه كالتالى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t260700.html


----------



## soso022 (28 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع ممتاز وافضل مافية هو توفير الطاقة


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (28 أبريل 2011)

بالنسبة للأخوة الذين أرسلوا لى يسألون عن الشركة الوكيلة فى مصر و الشرق الأوسط. الموقع الالكترونى لهم هو www.greensuncity.com
و اعتقد أنه تحت التحديث و لكن وسائل الاتصال بهم متاحة من خلال هذا الموقع. و شكرا


----------



## أحمد السماوي (29 أبريل 2011)

mohamedshehata1 قال:


> اتفق مع المهندس أحمد حول هذع الفكرة تماما. و أحب أوضح شئ مهم جدا للجميع و هو أنه لا توجد أى ألواح أو خلايا شمسية لتوليد الكهرباء فى التكييف و لكن توجد فقط أنابيب زجاجية مفرغة ماصة لحرارة الشمس من الجو تسمى (solar collector vaccum tubes).
> أما من ناحية أين عقولنا فلا أتفق معك لأن العقول العربية ملزالت بخير و لكن الوسط المحيط لايساعد على التطور و الابتكار. و الدليل نجاح العلماء العرب فى الخارج رغم فشل معظمهم فى بلادهم.



استاذ محمد كلمتي التي علقت عليها هي للأستفهام وليس للأستنكار ...أي كأني أقول (( كانت تايهه ولقيناهه )) ...وأنا أعتقد أن العالم المسلم يصل الى النتائج التي يريدها أسرع من العالم غير المسلم(( مع أحترامنا لباقي الأديان)) لأنة يتكل على الله في عملة وليس على نفسة أو معداتة ...( أذا فعل ذلك )...طبعا مع توفر الدعم المادي والمعنوي ..تقبل تحياتي ...


----------



## عصام نورالدين (29 أبريل 2011)

فكرة رائعة ومنتشرة نظرياً عند الكثير من المهتمين والدارسين ، لكن الناس عادة لا يفهمون أولايريدون أن يدفعوا أكثر لكي يستردوه فيما بعد ، ربما ليس لديهم مال


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (30 أبريل 2011)

يا أستاذ عصام حتى و لو لديهم المال. محدش هيفكر يدفع أكثر الا لو كان ذو عقلية استثمارية متفتحة.
اللى انا مستغرب له هو ليه مثلا الشركات الكبيرة و الفنادق و القرى السياحية و المستشفيات مبتفكرش ليه فى مثل هذه الاجهزة حيث لديها المال و العقلية الاستثمارية ؟؟؟؟؟؟ و بكده هنتغلب على مشكلة انقطاع الطاقة الناتجة عن الاستخدام المفرط لأجهزة التكييف فى الصيف كما هو الحال عندنا فى مصر.


----------



## صفوان اصف (30 أبريل 2011)

أحـمـد جـلال قال:


> نظام تبريد شمسى
> *إذا تم وضع خزان مياه فخارى أعلى المبنى معرضاً للشمس فإنه يرشح الماء من مسامه للخارج مثل التعرق والمياه بداخله تبرد حتى تصل إلى 6 درجات مئوية مثل القلل أو الازيار المصرية


الاخ احمد جملال
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الفكره كفكره جميله جدا
ولكن من الناحيه التطبيقيه هل يمكن تنفيذ ذلك
اذا ممكن تزودنا بنموذج لحساب القياسات المختلفه لتنفيذ هذه الفكره
وشكرا


----------



## نعم (30 أبريل 2011)

ما ادري كيف اداء المكيف في ليالي الصيف؟ حيث الحرارة عاليه ولا توجد طاقة شمسية تساعده؟!


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (30 أبريل 2011)

نعم قال:


> ما ادري كيف اداء المكيف في ليالي الصيف؟ حيث الحرارة عاليه ولا توجد طاقة شمسية تساعده؟!


 
المكيف الذى اشتريته بارد فقط. و هو يعمل بكفاءة عالية كلما اشتدت درجة الحرارة الخارجية (فصل الصيف) حيث تعمل الحرارة العالية على رفع درجة حرارة الماء و بالتالى التوفير أكثر فى استهلاك الكهرباء. و قيل لى انه لايشترط وضع المكيف فى حرارة الشمس المباشرة لانه يعتمد اكثر على حرارة الجو الخارجية.


----------



## bolbol76 (30 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااافكره كويسه وممكن تطور


----------



## نعم (2 مايو 2011)

mohamedshehata1 قال:


> المكيف الذى اشتريته بارد فقط. و هو يعمل بكفاءة عالية كلما اشتدت درجة الحرارة الخارجية (فصل الصيف) حيث تعمل الحرارة العالية على رفع درجة حرارة الماء و بالتالى التوفير أكثر فى استهلاك الكهرباء. و قيل لى انه لايشترط وضع المكيف فى حرارة الشمس المباشرة لانه يعتمد اكثر على حرارة الجو الخارجية.



جزاك الله خير
حسب معلوماتي وخبرتي في التعامل مع المجمع الموجود في الصور لتسخين المياه فهو مخصص لجمع حرارة الشمس المباشرة ولا فائدة منه اذا وضع بالظل او اذا غابت الشمس، لذا في الصيف بعد غياب الشمس لن يكون له اي عمل وسيكون التبريد على عاتق الكمبرسر فقط، لذا اعتقد ان كمبرسر صغير غير عملي ابداً في اجوائنا والافضل مكيف بكمبرسر متعدد القوى بحيث يوفر الكهرباء في وجود الشمس ويحتفظ بذات جودة التبريد بعد غيابها برفع قوة الكمبرسر


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (2 مايو 2011)

الزميل نعم
تعمل هذه الأجهزه حرارياً وليس شمسياً فقط
مثل القلل المصرية حيث تعمل فى الظل أو الشمس على السواء 
بل أن عملها فى الظل أكثر كفاءة حيث يصبح الماء أكثر برودة


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (2 مايو 2011)

نعم قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> حسب معلوماتي وخبرتي في التعامل مع المجمع الموجود في الصور لتسخين المياه فهو مخصص لجمع حرارة الشمس المباشرة ولا فائدة منه اذا وضع بالظل او اذا غابت الشمس، لذا في الصيف بعد غياب الشمس لن يكون له اي عمل وسيكون التبريد على عاتق الكمبرسر فقط، لذا اعتقد ان كمبرسر صغير غير عملي ابداً في اجوائنا والافضل مكيف بكمبرسر متعدد القوى بحيث يوفر الكهرباء في وجود الشمس ويحتفظ بذات جودة التبريد بعد غيابها برفع قوة الكمبرسر


 
سيدى الفاضل. تخيل انك جالس فى سيارتك فى نهار الصيف و الشبابيك مغلقة (فى الظل) ماذا سيحدث ؟
سوف تشعر بحرارة رهيبة مع الوقت مع ان السيارة فى الظل. و هى نفس الفكرة فى المجمعات الشمسية الموجودة فى المكيف. اثناء النهار سوف تسخن الانابيب المفرغة المياه الموجودة حتى مع وجودها فى الظل. و فى الليل المياه سوف تظل ساخنة داخل التانك لمدة يومين او ثلاثة. لان التانك الداخلى معزول عن الخارجى بطبقة من البولى أوريثان سمكها 55 مليميتر. و بالتالى سوف يعمل المكيف بنفس الكفاءة.


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (7 مايو 2011)

السؤال الان هل من الممكن أن نشترى مكيف يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية حتى لو كان سعره بنفس سعر المكيف العادى ؟ أم يجب علينا الانتظار حتى يجربه أخرون و نتأكد انه فعلا اقتصادى فى استهلاكه للطاقة ؟؟؟ أرجو المشاركة بالرأى.


----------



## نعم (7 مايو 2011)

بالنسبة لمثال السيارة في الظل، ستصبح حرارتها نفس الحرارة الخارجية في الظل، بينما لو كانت في الشمس فستجمع حرارة الشمس وتحبسها داخلها لتصبح حرارتها اعلى من الخارج والفرق كبير بين الحرارتين، حرارة سيارة في الظل تختلف كثيراً عن حرارة اخرى بجانبها تحت الشمس!، لذا لابد من ان هناك فرق في الاداء ناتج عن الفرق في الطاقة المجموعه
اما تسخين الماء في التانك وحفظه فصحيح لكنه لن يبقى ساخناً فترة طويله لأننا نستهلك طاقته الحراريه في تشغيل المكيف وستنخفض حرارته بسرعه، هو معزول عن الخارج بعازل لكنه موصول بالمكيف والمكيف يقوم بعمليات تبادل حراري يستخدم فيها حرارة هذا الماء لذا الماء سيفقدها بسرعه ثم لايصبح له اي دور في عملية التبريد ولايبقى لدينا الا الكمبرسر وهو ضعيف لوحده، عندنا في الصيف افضل المكيفات واقواها تعاني في تبريد الغرف مساءاً فما بالكم بمكيف بنصف القوة؟ اذا سلمنا بأنه مكتمل القوة نهاراً ففي المساء الوضع بالتأكيد سيختلف

لا جدال بأنه موفر للطاقة، لكن لابد من التجارب واختبار هذه الاجهزة في مختلف الظروف والاحوال المناخية بمنطقتنا للتأكد من الاداء في المقابل، الاجواء تختلف بين مناطق العالم وما يلائم بعض المناطق لا يلائم اخرى. شخصياً لا امانع الاستثمار بدفع اكثر للتوفير في فواتير الكهرباء والمساهمة بشكل ما في خفض التلوث، لكني لا ارى ان هذه النوعية من المكيفات قد نضجت بعد، لازالت بمراحلها الاولى وسيكون لها عيوبها التي ستتكشف مع الوقت وربما تستدرك في الاصدارات التاليه، كما انها لم تدرس وتجرب في منطقتنا بعد


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (8 مايو 2011)

والله كلام معقول بس لو قلنا انه فى النهار بيوفر 70% من الطاقة و بالليل 30% يعنى المتوسط 50% يكون كلام جميل. أنا معاك انه لازم يتجرب لفترة. الضمان بتاعه 3 سنوات. هنشوف باذن الله. ربنا يعطيكم و يعطينا طول العمر


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (10 مايو 2011)

برجاء من الأخوة الذين يرسلوا لى رسائل خاصة وضعها هنا فى الموضوع حتى يستفاد منها اعضاء اخرون و شكرا.


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (14 مايو 2011)

هذا الموقع مفيد جدا لمعرفة المزيد عن التكييف بالطاقة الشمسية
http://atlantissolar.com/aircon1.html


----------



## جوزيف العسافين (14 مايو 2011)

إن المبدأ الذي يعرفه الجميع للتبريد بالفريون ينافي تماماً لما تأول له النظرية المتبعة في هذا المكيف ولاداعي لإقناعنا بغير ذلك والشكر الجزيل لإدارة الملتقى على إلغاء المشاركة التي قدمتها ظهيرة هذا اليوم 
تحياتي لكم مع بالغ المحبة

-------
_تم تحرير المشاركة لخروجها عن محور الموضوع

(المراقب)_


----------



## halawa10001 (15 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
دي اول مشاركة لي في الحوار ده بس احب اقول لكم اني كنت في معرض كانتون في الصين الشهر الماضي وشوفت الشركة دي هناك وشوفت المكيف بتاعهم وكنت فعلا هاجيبه لأني كنت باستورد اجهزة تكييف من الصين بس لقيت انهم مش بيعطوا ضمان على المكيف خارج الصين بس بيعطوا 1% قطع غيار مجانية وعرفت ان الاجهزة بتاعتهم منتشرة في ماليزيا ودبي والفلبين بس معرفش ان ليهم موزع في مصر 
[email protected]


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (17 مايو 2011)

halawa10001 قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> دي اول مشاركة لي في الحوار ده بس احب اقول لكم اني كنت في معرض كانتون في الصين الشهر الماضي وشوفت الشركة دي هناك وشوفت المكيف بتاعهم وكنت فعلا هاجيبه لأني كنت باستورد اجهزة تكييف من الصين بس لقيت انهم مش بيعطوا ضمان على المكيف خارج الصين بس بيعطوا 1% قطع غيار مجانية وعرفت ان الاجهزة بتاعتهم منتشرة في ماليزيا ودبي والفلبين بس معرفش ان ليهم موزع في مصر
> [email protected]


 
الشركة الوكيلة فى مصر بتدى ضمان سنتين و فعلا زى ما قلت هما قالولى انها منتشرة فى الامارات خصوصا. يمكن علشان طبيعة الجو الحار هناك.


----------



## halawa10001 (18 مايو 2011)

انا فعلا كنت في معرض كانتون في الصين من شهر وشوفت الشركه هناك وفعلا هما مش بيعطوا ضمانة للجهاز وده اللي جعلني متردد في استيراده من هناك في حين ان شركات التكييف التانية زي ميديا هو tcl او aux او الشركات الصينية التانية بتعطي ضمانه للجهاز المنتج من عندهم بالاضافة لقطع الغيار المجانية


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (18 مايو 2011)

طيب ماهو فيه ضمان من الوكيل لمدة سنتين. أنا معرفش اذا كان الوكيل بياخذ ضمان من المصنع فى الصين ولا لأ بس انا واخد منهم ضمان سنتين مختوم من عندهم.


----------



## ban2009ban (21 مايو 2011)

أحـمـد جـلال قال:


> نظام تبريد شمسى
> *إذا تم وضع خزان مياه فخارى أعلى المبنى معرضاً للشمس فإنه يرشح الماء من مسامه للخارج مثل التعرق والمياه بداخله تبرد حتى تصل إلى 6 درجات مئوية مثل القلل أو الازيار المصرية
> *يتم مده بالماء بواسطة جهاز سيفون صغير يعمل عند تناقص الماء داخل الخزان لتعويض الفاقد من التبخر
> *يوضع بداخله ردياتير مثل الموجود بالسيارات يعمل كمبادل حرارى
> ...






فكرة غير عملية 
-تحتاج كمية مياه كبيرة للتبريد في منطقتنا الصحراوية 
-عند ملء الزير بالمياه تكون حارة في البدء مما يقلل من كمية التبريد
-هذه الطريقة لا تعتمد على الطاقة الشمسية وانما على الرياح لتبخير سطح الزير والدليلي انه يعمل حتى في الليل


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (24 مايو 2011)

ban2009ban قال:


> فكرة غير عملية
> -تحتاج كمية مياه كبيرة للتبريد في منطقتنا الصحراوية
> -عند ملء الزير بالمياه تكون حارة في البدء مما يقلل من كمية التبريد
> -هذه الطريقة لا تعتمد على الطاقة الشمسية وانما على الرياح لتبخير سطح الزير والدليلي انه يعمل حتى في الليل


 
اتفق مع هذا الرأى تماما ....جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SMART2TROY (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مالك احمد (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حبيت اشارك في الموضوع بحسب فهمي لنظام التكيف 

وهو الكمبريسر يعمل على ضغط الغاز وبالتالي ترتفع درجه غاليانه وبالتالي بعد مرور الغاز على المبادل الحراري مع الاطار الخارجي يتم تحول الغاز الى سائل ويقفد حرارته . والعملية طردية مابين الحرارة والضغط اذا ارتفعت الحرارة ارتفع الضغط فمرور الفيرون على الماء الساخن يعمل على رفع ضغط الفريون وبالتالي يرفع درجة غاليانه وبالتالي عند مرورة على الهواء ويفقد حرارته يعود الى الحالة السائله ومن ثم يذهب الى صمام expansion valve يعمل على تقليل ضغط الغاز وبالتالي يبرد الغاز وهذه هي الدورة


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (2 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم. أولا شكرا على المشاركة.
ثانيا: اذا كان الغاز بيدخل الى الكمبريسور ساخن لدرجة كبيرة. يبقى محتاج الى كمبرسور أصغر حجما من المكيف العادى. و اعتقد انها فكرة عمل هذه المكيفات


----------



## m_soliman333 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

فكرة جديده 
بس حسب توقعاتى اعتقد ان الوحدة الشمسية هى لانتاج طاقة كهربائية لتشغيل الضاغط الخاص بالمكيف وطبعا ممكن تكون الكهرباء المنتجة غير كافية فيتم توصيل كهرباء من المنزل للتكييف واكيد فى وحدة كهربية ( منظم كهربى ) 
لتضبيط نسبة الكهرباء المسحوبة بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية والمسحوبة من المنزل 

والله اعلم


----------



## جعفر البوهلالة (24 نوفمبر 2011)

والله فكرة ممتازة ونتمنى أن نحصل على هذه المكيفات في العراق الدولة المستهلك الأكثر للمكيفات في العالم


----------



## olde (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## دعاب 2010 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

نعم قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> ياليت اذا امكن مصدر يوضح طريقة عمل المكيف
> حسب علمي طريقة عمل المكيفات تعتمد على ان الغازات تسخن عندما تضغط، فما يتم هو ان الكمبرسور يضغط الفريون في الخارج فيسخن ويتم التخلص من بعض حرارته بواسطة المروحة الخارجية ثم يعود للداخل بعد ان يخفض ضغطه فيصبح بارداً بسبب الحرارة التي فقدها بالخارج، يأخذ بعضاً من حرارة الغرفة ويعود ليضغط في الخارج وهكذا تستمر العمليه
> لا فائدة من تسخين الفريون في الخارج، نحن نريد تبريده وليس تسخينه


هد هو المشكله كيف تسخن الفريون والمفروض يبرد فى الخارج فى المكثف غريب


----------



## ابو البراء Ss (30 نوفمبر 2011)

كلام جميل جدا لو تمكنا من تحقيق التكيف بهذه الطريقة فراح تقل الاحمال في البيت بشكل كبير 
فعلا ما زالت التقنية في جعبتها الكثير


----------



## وضاح عطار (2 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

كتبت فكرة في موضوع خاص هنا 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=300120


لكنها لم تحظ بالمناقشة ولا أعرف السبب :87:


وهذه هي مرة أخرى وقد تلقى هنا بعض المناقشة العلمية خاصة وأن الموضوع ذو علاقة .




وضاح عطار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> أنا عندي فكرة لتخفيف استهلاك الكهرباء في المكيف .
> ...


----------



## وضاح عطار (2 ديسمبر 2011)

لمن لم يستطع قراءة المشاركة السابقة بشكل صحيح :




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أنا عندي فكرة لتخفيف استهلاك الكهرباء في المكيف .


الفكرة سهلة جدا ويمكن تطبيقها على المكيفات الموجودة حاليا بتعديل بسيط جدا وغير مكلف أبدا .


بما أن المبدأ الأساسي لعمل المكيف هو طرد الحرارة من الوحدة الخارجية.

وكلما كان الطرد الحراري أكبر كان السحب الحراري من الوحدة الداخلية أعلى .


لذلك يمكن بسهولة تركيب مضخة ماء صغيرة جدا لبخ الماء كرذاذ على المبرد الخارجي بنفس اتجاه المروحة .


وبذلك يمكن طرد حرارة أكبر بواسطة تبخر الماء على أنابيب الفريون الخارجية .



وهذا يصاحبه سحب كمية حرارة أكبر من خلال الوحدة الداخلية للمكيف وبذلك نصل لدرجة الحرارة المطلوبة أسرع زمنيا .


وبذلك يتم أيضا فصل عمل الضاغط الخارجي لفترات أطول .



بالنسبة لي لم أجرب حرفيا هذه الفكرة ولكني متأكد من فاعليتها هندسيا .


لكن كل ما فعلته أنني جعلت الماء الناتج عن عملية التكثيف يسقط مباشرة على أنابيب الفريون الخارجية .

بحيث أنه يتبخر بشكل كامل وأنا على الأقل تخلصت من مشكلة تساقط الماء على الجيران  .


طبعا لم أستطع أن أجري أية حسابات أخرى لمعرفة الوفر الكهربائي .


هي فكرة فقط وأعتقد أن المنطق الهندسي يدعمها .




شكرا لكم


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

وضاح عطار قال:


> لمن لم يستطع قراءة المشاركة السابقة بشكل صحيح :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




فكرة جيدة تحتاج الى دراسة اكبر. بالتوفيق


----------



## مصطفى مرزوق (5 يناير 2012)

نظريا وعملى تسخين الماء سيكون حمل اضافى على النظام وليس مسحن للاداء حسب قانون الغازات والسوائل


----------



## فرج فركاش (31 يناير 2012)

اتمنى من حضرتكمl مساعدتى فى الحصول على معلومات بخصوص هذا الموضوع اين كانت كتالوج او كتب علمنا انى طالب ماجستير وعنوان رسالة الماجستير هيا استخدام الطاقة الشمية فى التكييف ولم اجد اى مراجع او كتب اتمنى مساعدتكم


----------



## محمد.المصري (1 فبراير 2012)

فرج فركاش قال:


> اتمنى من حضرتكمl مساعدتى فى الحصول على معلومات بخصوص هذا الموضوع اين كانت كتالوج او كتب علمنا انى طالب ماجستير وعنوان رسالة الماجستير هيا استخدام الطاقة الشمية فى التكييف ولم اجد اى مراجع او كتب اتمنى مساعدتكم





تابع أخي هذه المشاركة للأخ محمد الكردي ربما تفيدك




م.محمد الكردي قال:


> هذه صورة لجهاز رأيته في احدى المعارض يستفيد من الاشعة الشمسية وحرارة الشمس في التبريد
> 
> فكرته قريبة من المكيف الصحراوي نوعا ما ...
> 
> ...




موقع هذه الشركة مكتوب باللغة البرتغالية

و هذا رابط المكيف مترجم باستخدام جوجل

http://translate.google.com.eg/translate?hl=ar&sl=pt&u=http://www.chatron.pt/&ei=QJYoT_WzIcqM-wa877SYBQ&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCgQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dchatron%26hl%3Dar%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DXU5%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26prmd%3Dimvns




و هنا فصل تام بين الطاقة الشمسية و التبريد 
حيث تعمل كلا منها على حدة


----------



## mahir j. rahman (4 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اذا بالامكان ان ترسل لي البريد الالكتروني للشركة المصنعة في الصين مع شكري لك


----------



## De prince (20 يناير 2013)

jazak allah khairan
it is a good idea


----------



## ابو اواب (30 يناير 2013)

قمت بكتابه بحث الماستر خاصتى فى هذا الموضوع لكن باستعمال Intermittent Absorption Refrigeration System ولما اناقش فى الايام اللاحقه سانشر ما وصلت اليه ان شاء الله.


----------



## mohamedalyelc (4 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كنت ابحث علي النت عن هذا المكيف فوجدت عنوان الشركة الصينية المنتجة لهذا النوع


----------



## فرج فركاش (10 أبريل 2013)

:20:


----------



## منير الشلماني (19 أبريل 2013)

شكرا يا أخي على الموضوع فقد كنت أبحث عن الجهاز وأريد أن اشتريه هل لي بعنوان الشركة في مصر والسعر؟ فأنا من ليبيا وسوف اشتريه إن شاء الله، كما أنه عند بحث في موضوع التبريد بالطاقة الشمسية. وجزاك الله خيرا مقدما


----------



## المحارب الثائر (9 مايو 2013)

اعزكم الله 
انا محتاج بعد اذنكم الى تفاصيل اكتر عن السخانات التى تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية


----------



## Aswan2 (23 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرالاخ الفاضل نرجو عنوان الذى اشتريت منه والتليفون ضرورى للا همية


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

رائع جدا


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

ممتاز


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

موضوع مميز جدا


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## bono123456 (17 يونيو 2015)

نريد رسم الدائرة


----------



## g00 (19 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ياريت يا اخى تضع العنوان فى مصر ورقم التلفون جزاك الله خير


----------

